# b4200 front pto clutch



## 1lions (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello new here, trying to help my brother with B4200 front PTO clutch model B9320 part number 70080-00338 clutch asy Magnetic , any Kubota dealer have this part assembly?? We found used but not sure if it worth the pricey $$ also is there an aftermarket (hate saying that) clutch we can use or how do we cross reference it. 
Thank you
Pat


----------

